# cpu frequenz drosseln ?

## foexle

sers leute ich wieder

sry aber hab dazu nix im forum gefunden bzw nichts mit dem ich klar komme

ich bin gerade dabei gentoo das erste mal zu inst. auf meinem laptop

das problem ist, das wenn ich auf voller leistung compeliere, überhitzt mein cpu

wie könnte ich denn meine cpu frequenz manuell per shell drosseln ?

wäre super wenn mir wer hilft  :Smile:  anders wird das nix mit gentoo  :Very Happy: 

weil ich sitze nicht die ganze nacht mit nem kaltfön hier ^^

danke für die hilfe

----------

## Josef.95

Hallo

Wichtig währe zu wissen, was du für ein CPU benutzt, Intel , AMD , Typ ?

poste doch mal ein:

```
cat /proc/cpuinfo
```

MfG  Josef.95

----------

## foexle

Athlon 64

 :Smile: 

laptop ist nicht so gut gkühlt  :Smile: 

----------

## Psycho Dad

```
emerge cpufrequtils
```

dann

```
cpufreq-info
```

zeigt mögliche Frequenzen.

Dann z.B. für 800MHz 

```
cpufreq-set -f 800MHz
```

Setzt die Frequenz auf 800MHz oder die nächst höhere gültige Frequenz.

Cpufreq-Unterstützung für die CPU muss im Kernel enthalten sein und die gewünschten governors.

Hier was komplizierteres für Dual-Core-CPUs:

```
cpufreq-set -c0 -u 1.3GHz -g ondemand

cpufreq-set -c1 -u 1.3GHz -g ondemand
```

Setzt beide Kerne auf ondemand (passt sich Auslastung an), geht aber auf keinen Fall über 1,3GHz oder die nächsthöhere gültige Frequenz.

"man cpufreq-set" zeigt die Möglichkeiten.

Allerdings sollte ein Prozessor in der Lage sein bei höchster Frequenz zu schaffen.

Läuft der Lüfter?

Muss er vielleicht gereinigt werden oder sind die Öffnungen verstellt?

Wenn der Lüfter läuft und die Temperatur net runterbringen kann dann ist da was hardwaremäßig defekt.

Ist noch Garantie auf dem Teil?

----------

## Josef.95

Dann installiere dir am besten kurz.

```
emerge -av cpufrequtils
```

dann kannst du dir mit:

```
cpufreq-info
```

 die "Möglichkeiten" die dein CPU (und Kernelconfig) zZ unterstützt ansehen.

Das sieht bei mir zb so aus: AMD64 CPU

 *Quote:*   

> # cpufreq-info
> 
> cpufrequtils 002: cpufreq-info (C) Dominik Brodowski 2004-2006
> 
> Bitte melden Sie Fehler an linux@brodo.de.
> ...

 

Sollte bei dir änlich sein, dann kanzt du mit

```
cpufreq-set -g powersave
```

 die 1000MHz auswählen.

weitere Info

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/power-management-guide.xml

@Psycho Dad

Da wahr wohl einer schneller,  :Idea: 

MfG  Josef.95

----------

## foexle

dank euch beiden  :Smile: 

----------

## cHeFr0cKaH

Hi,

gilt diese Einstellung hier auch für Singlecore's ?

```

cpufreq-set -c0 -u 1.3GHz -g ondemand 

```

Ich hab eine amd64 3500+ mit 2,2ghz und takte den halt auch von Hand auf 1ghz runter.

mfg

cHeFr0cKaH

bye!

----------

## Carlo

Die cpufrequtils sind im Prinzip überflüssig.  echo  "value" > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpuX/foo reicht völlig.

----------

## Psycho Dad

 *Quote:*   

> gilt diese Einstellung hier auch für Singlecore's ?
> 
> Code:
> 
> cpufreq-set -c0 -u 1.3GHz -g ondemand 

 

Ja, aber das "-c0" ist dann natürlich überflüssig, da ja bei Singlecores keine bestimmte CPU definiert werden muss.

Das Frequenz- und Governor-Verstellen geht auch grafisch mit dem cpufrequency-plugin für gkrellm (ist in Portage).

So Geschichten mit ondemand + Maximalfrequenz aber leider nicht.

 *Quote:*   

> Die cpufrequtils sind im Prinzip überflüssig. echo "value" > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpuX/foo reicht völlig.

 

Man lernt nie aus.

Wenn die Temperatur das Problem ist, kann man sich auch ein Script basteln, das von cron jede Minute aufgerufen wird.

Das checkt dann die Temperatur, wenn die über einer definierten Marke liegt, wird dann eine Maximalfrequenz gesetzt.

Wird eine andere definierte Marke unterschritten, werden die hohen Frequenzen wieder freigegeben.

Als grobe Vorlage kann dabei das Script /usr/bin/check-temperature von hier dienen (auch wenn es dabei um die Lüfter geht)

http://www.iaccarino.de/silvio/linuxnb.htm

Hab ich selber mal gemacht, weil ein Temperatursensor defekt war.

Wenn Interesse besteht, meld ich mich nochmal.

----------

## Psycho Dad

Undervolting wäre dann übrigends auch gut.

Aber wenn der gereinigte Lüfter die Temperatur nicht in unkritischen Bereichen halten kann ist das auf jeden Fall ein Reklamationsgrund, wenn noch Garantie drauf ist.

----------

